# Changing LCD Density causes SystemUI crash



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Can anyone help?

On winner00's CM10 build with the trinity kernel. Anytime I try to change the LCD Density to 160 to start tablet mode, my SystemUI crashes.. nav bar will come up but then disappear.

Thoughts?


----------



## dybbob (Jul 16, 2011)

sry but no issues here. but i will say that im just rooted running the stk rom and kernel. maybe running cm10 has something to do with it?
or its the trinity kernel try switching out the kernel first since its the easiest thing to swap out with out losing anything. then if it still crashes i would say its the rom?
good luck

bob

this is what it looks like. i have a non tablet background pic that looks grainy.


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks... Gonna give the kernel a shot first.

I love the tablet UI so I wanna keep it

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

So if anyone was wondering its neither Trinity nor winner's cm10...tried the jellybro build as well and same issue..

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## dybbob (Jul 16, 2011)

ok then???how are you doing it? i mean what are the steps you are doing to change the dinsity? are you using root explorer or are you trying it throug adb or terminal imulator?
i used root explorer to change mine and it was super easy.

http://www.slashgear.com/nexus-7-tablet-ui-hack-opens-up-landscape-use-04237157/


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

dybbob said:


> ok then???how are you doing it? i mean what are the steps you are doing to change the dinsity? are you using root explorer or are you trying it throug adb or terminal imulator?
> i used root explorer to change mine and it was super easy.
> 
> http://www.slashgear...e-use-04237157/


Same way I have always done it... basically using Root Explorer to change the density and then rebooting.

Only work around I have found thus far is flashing the EOS rom that gives you the landscape nav bar option


----------



## IrishCream (Jun 7, 2011)

perhaps its because I was going to 160 LCD Density and not 170 as your link suggested?


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

I know I've tried either 160 or 170 (can't remember which) when I was temporarily running Modaco's ROM, and it booted no problem. I haven't tried since switching to AOKP once they started putting out previews.


----------



## dybbob (Jul 16, 2011)

there is an easier way of doing this mod. goto market and get the app ROM toolbox pro.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrummy.liberty.toolbox&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd

then just open the app andit has an option to change the buildprop. easy peesy! and i set mine to 160 by the way. i dont know what setting it lower does? maybe it makes all the changes a little smaller? since i have naticed that.but it allworks great.

irishcream this is how i done it:

open root explore>system
change from r/w to r/o
copy and past the build prop onto my sd card (safe copy)
then went back to system>build prop (tapand hold then pick text viewer to open build prop)
scrolldown and change dinsity to 160.
menu>save changes
after it rebooted it was a mini tablet ui.

hopeall this helps??

bob


----------

